# The Dreaming Dark trilogy (spoilers!) and suggestions on Eberron reading



## Asmor (Jun 18, 2007)

So today at work I finished the last book of the Dreaming Dark trilogy...

And honestly, it was kind of disappointing. I haven't actually read any books in years, and I eagerly devoured the first two.

I started reading the books because I wanted to learn about Eberron as a setting, and it worked out very well. I loved learning about Sharn and, to a lesser extent, the rest of Khorvaire in The City of Towers, and Xen'drik was equally great in The Shattered Land. Honestly, I wasn't so taken with the whole faerie thing which took up the bulk of The Gates of Night, but it wasn't bad.

What really disappointed me was the ending... or lack thereof. I guess I was really looking forward to some closure, with Daine, Lei and Pierce (and maybe even Xu'sasar) living happily ever after. Instead, we're left with Daine trapped in Dal Quor... which I would have been somewhat okay with if it ended there. But what really annoyed me was the epilogue, where Daine ends up possessed (presumably by the spirit of the statue they used as a portal in the faerie realms). The worst part is they don't even address Harmattan! What happened to Xu'sasar wanting to exact revenge on him? Not to mention the fact that I'm sure Lei and Pierce would want to have a word or two with him...

Gah. It's not that I'm against cliff hangers or plot twists, but the whole thing just sort of falls flat, in my opinion. Regarding Daine, it's annoying enough that I want to know what happens, but I just don't have the burning desire to find it out... That stands in stark contrast to the end of the Shattered Lands where Lakashtai betrays them and Harmattan suddenly reappears, that was a great cliff hanger that left me biting my nails until I could start the next book...

Maybe it's just the fact that I know Gates of Night was the last book of the trilogy, but part of my feels like even if there was a sequel I wouldn't be as excited to read it as I was for the first 3.

Uhh... Sorry for the rant there. Got a little out of hand.  On a related note, I'm looking for reccomendations on what to read next. I was hoping to find some more Eberron books by Keith Baker but-- to borrow a sentence structure he uses way, way too much-- if there exists such a book, I couldn't find it. (Seriously... How many times did Keith use "If so-and-so something-or-other, he didn't show it/she couldn't tell/etc)

There's so many different series, I don't know where to start. I ended up picking up The Tales of the Last War, because an anthology seems like a ncie change of pace before I dive into another multi-part series, and Voyage of the Mourning Dawn... primarily because it looks like it's got a focus on skyships and it might have some more info on the mourning.

So... What I'm primarily interested in would be Dal Quor, Xen'drik, Xoriat and the events leading up to the mourning. I'm also interested in any further info adventures/background on the main characters of the Dreaming Dark trilogy, especially Lei's and Pierces' parents.

Thanks!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 18, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=183003

Here's a thread that became a Q&A with Keith Baker about the trilogy.  Aside from the short story prequel in The Tales of the Last War book there is nothing on those characters.

The Dragon Below trilogy might be the best of the lot so far.


----------



## Asmor (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, thanks a lot for that link!


----------

